# HARC Round 6 this Saturday at Mike's!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys ready!?!?!?!? I am! Got me a new WS7-3X that's just beggin' to sream down the back straight!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm ready. Been a few years since I've wheeled a 1/8. Tim, are you going to show up with your electric cars? Nik can race my spare B4 so that gives us 3 right there. I think Earl said he was coming also.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll probably be at the track on Friday since its my day off and come by and watch the races on Saturday. I wish I was ready to race as I am looking forward to it but my Go Tech only has about 3/4 a gallon on it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you can race that GO with about 1/4 gallon on it........if that's your only excuse not to race, then that's just flat out unaccepatble!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

3/4 gallon? Put that thing on the track and lean it out and go racing.


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Chris, I went out there Sunday and brought the electric and ran it. The track was so rough that I put it up before I broke it. Unless they do some MAJOR grooming I dont think it would be worth running them, but I will bring it.....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Trinitybayrat said:


> Chris, I went out there Sunday and brought the electric and ran it. The track was so rough that I put it up before I broke it. Unless they do some MAJOR grooming I dont think it would be worth running them, but I will bring it.....


LOL. You can't drive a 1/10 like it's a 1/8. I ran a pack through the B44 a couple of weeks ago. That jump on the front straight is the 1/10 killer, but I think with a few setup changes I can make it more consistently.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Your having problems with THAT jump? That's the easiest one on the track.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> you can race that GO with about 1/4 gallon on it........if that's your only excuse not to race, then that's just flat out unaccepatble!


I have a lot more excuses actually! I'll start racing sometime in august though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Your having problems with THAT jump? That's the easiest one on the track.


How would you know Nik? You've run one battery pack in a 1/10 driving a car that I SET UP, LOL! Of course it worked. I said a few setup changes would fix the B44 too. I know that's not anything you understand but trust me, making the right setup changes works wonders. ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

set ups?? what is this we speak of Chris?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey guys, talked to Jeff today, and he's gonna bid for the '09 1/8 off-road nats.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

insaneracin2003 said:


> set ups?? what is this we speak of Chris?


LOL. It's what those of us that can't drive as well as you have to learn to stay competitive Paul.


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> LOL. You can't drive a 1/10 like it's a 1/8. I ran a pack through the B44 a couple of weeks ago. That jump on the front straight is the 1/10 killer, but I think with a few setup changes I can make it more consistently.


What I meant by "rough" was that there are alot of deep cracks and "potholes" on the flat part of the track that caught the front of my car and sent it flipping end over end several times. 2wd may actually be better with them usually having more suspension travel and ground clearance than the 4wd.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll have my 2wd with me. If nobody else is running 4wd I don't care, I'll run the B4. Nik, are you gonna run my spare?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

That depends if I have the money. I definitely will if I can afford it though


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Can't wait to do some HACKING lol. Been itching to get back out there maybe this break will improve my HACKING lol. Courtney I will be running same engine make sure to use 1.1 springs no bottom all top and when I say all top you better hold on. See you guys there.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Earl says he'll be there. That gives us enough for a flashlight class.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Chris, you gonna run your B44 of B4?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

B44 if Earl is there with his. Tim will just have to figure out how to make his Academy handle in the rough, LOL.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

this is off road, why is everyone so worried about it being rough?you guys might need to look into on-road...lol


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

+1


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Tim's the only one complaining, but we know you and Donnie like it rough. Just how y'all roll in Porter and Tx City.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

LoL. Chris, you ever notice all the mullets in porter...Good lord.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> LoL. Chris, you ever notice all the mullets in porter...Good lord.


Uh uh, I keep my eyes down and straight ahead when I'm in Porter.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Shouldn't you be in bed?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

see you faulkers tomorrow!


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Chris, Nick, it doesn't look like im gonna make it. Found out yesterday that my wife's grandmother passed away, so it looks like we'll be leaving for Shreveport Sat morning. I hope you guys still have enough people to run the flashlights......... just wanted to let you guys know ahead of time.


Tim


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

my condolensces Tim


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Tim.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Tim. I understand, I missed SA a couple of weeks ago for similar reasons. Hope your wife is doing okay.


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

Donnie Hayden said:


> LoL. Chris, you ever notice all the mullets in porter...Good lord.


OMG:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl: YES!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Courtney-

You have PM.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Woooh, all bow down and pay homage to CV, he put on a show. That was a heckuva run in the main, esp. considering the way he got "marshalled" on the first lap. What happened to Earl's car? That would have been a great race if he'd been there when it started.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I only did well because most of the top 5-6 guys bailed from breakage. I think Earl's motor mount came loose or something. Price said he blew a diff, and Eric's front shocks popped off of the mounts.......turned into a race of attrition at that point....

Pics coming shortly, and points tomorrow....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I ended up getting pulled in a lot of different directions througout the day, and several people needed help with their cars and with pitting, so I didn't get as many pictures as I would have liked to. I didn't get enough video to even edit into anything more than a 30 second clip. So, here are the pictures......if anyone else has some, post up!

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z163/HoustonAreaRC/2008%20HARC%20Round%206%20at%20Gulf%20Coast%20Raceway/

these are for you Chris:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL, thanks CV. Was your car as filthy as mine when you got home. That dust is everywhere.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

my friend, it must have been a REALLY long time since you ran an 1/8 scale, because as dirty as your car comes off at Mikes, it'll be twice as dirty at SS or the river track!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not dirt, dust. My tools are dusty, it's inside my chargers, everywhere. Never had that much dust at The River or S. Side.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I remember the mud pit at area 51....It would take me days to get my car clean.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

oh, you're right......that dust was everywhere.....did you notice I kept throwing a towel over my car & radio between heats......that kind of fine dust makes it's way into your motors, servos, radio, & everything. I think they should've watered the track a few times.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

This past weekend, my family and a bunch of relatives were actually out north of Cleveland staying at Chain-of-Lakes resort. I drove in for the race on Saturday and drove back that night. Our cabin overlooked a private lake, and about 15 feet below the deck was the lake. We had some critters checking us out all weekend! I got down on the shore not too far from them, but you can see that one of them was starting to walk up on the bank, so I figured it was time to get going! We caught some fish and dangled it in front of them and man, they're quick! It was a little creepy with these things right outside at first, but you got used to it. Just for reference to size, there's a picture of one in the water with a 1x1x2 cinder block next to it.....and that was the smaller one!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I used to camp there all the time many years ago. Back then they sometimes ran 6 foot long. Looks like they grew! lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I just wanted to re-iterate that I had a great time this past weekend........regardless of whether I won, or if I would have DNF'd, I really enjoyed it! Hope everyone else did too!

We all need to make sure and thank the track owners/managers!


----------

